# Craftsman/Tecumseh riding mower: No Spark



## perry mason (May 16, 2007)

Ahoy, I have a 12hp OHV Tecumseh engine on a riding mower which doesn't have any spark.
143 406152
Serial 0114D
When I sit on the seat with my foot on the brake and turn the key the engine cranks but has no spark. I tried a new plug, I tried disconnecting the green wire on the module and I tried replacing the module with one off an 8 hp Tec which ran fine till it's case got smashed. They look basically the same.
The magnet will attract a screwdriver 3/4" away. I have the module set .0125" from the magnet. I have .030 gap spark plug. Is there something under the flywheel that has anything to do with spark on this model engine? Or is that just the charging assembly? I can measure 2 or 3 vdc between ground and the red wire that disapears under the flywheel when cranking the engine.
Any ideas? Thank you for your time.


----------



## perry mason (May 16, 2007)

Is there another forum I could post this in?
Thank you.


----------



## tommyj3 (Sep 16, 2006)

Perry try 

http://www.perr.com/forum/


----------

